# Newbie



## Haffa016 (Apr 24, 2021)

Hey guys, just picked this up for $50 planning to restore it. Do you guys know what it is and how old?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 24, 2021)

Haffa016 said:


> Hey guys, just picked this up for $50 planning to restore it. Do you guys know what it is and how old?
> 
> View attachment 1397452
> 
> ...




That is a '60s Columbia, does it have anything on the chainguard?   $50 is about right, fish around in middleweights forum for like bikes maybe date it with out serial which should be on the rear drop out.


----------



## Haffa016 (Apr 24, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> That is a '60s Columbia, does it have anything on the chainguard?   $50 is about right, fish around in middleweights forum for like bikes maybe date it with out serial which should be on the rear drop out.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 24, 2021)

I have the same frame and guard in for sale. I think mine is a '61 or '63. The fork looks bent but nothing that cant be over come.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Apr 24, 2021)

cool bike


----------



## 1817cent (Apr 24, 2021)

That one might start the fever!


----------

